# open front toilet seat



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

What kind of toilet do I need in order to have a split front seat?

I mean the kind of seat which doesn't form an oval, rather is open in the front. 

A person with a colostomy (sack) wants this sort of seat, like they have in the hospital, because they can sit the sack down in front of them.

So maybe my question should be what type of toilets do they have in the hospital? My guess is that it is an elongated seat, elevated toilet.

Please advise and thank you.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Bemis 1955 OFLC for an elongated bowl. or a Bemis 955 OFLC for a round bowl will get you a solid plastic open front seat with no cover and stainless steel mounting hardware.


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

cleveman said:


> What kind of toilet do I need in order to have a split front seat?
> 
> AHHH A split front seat toilet:laughing::laughing::laughing: (you said sack)


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Any elongated toilet can be ordered with a split seat. To purchase a 2 piece toilet there are 3 parts to it, the tank, the bowl and the seat. Just spec a split seat.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Killer Toilet. I'll check into the round seat. I'm a bit surprised I'm going to find one. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen them at Home depot.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I see one on display in homedepot just the other day. To be honest i didnt really pay much attention to it as 99% of toilets are close coupled with split seats and oval pans in th UK.


----------

